# Leave it strung



## humdandy (Apr 7, 2015)

1969 Fred Bear Grizzly Recurve.

Strung or unstrung?


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 7, 2015)

A few days ok, but I don't like to leave it for months at a time. I think mine is a 1971, if I remember right. Dave


----------



## humdandy (Apr 7, 2015)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> A few days ok, but I don't like to leave it for months at a time. I think mine is a 1971, if I remember right. Dave



Thanks!

It is really not problem to unstring it.  I've had the bow my entire life and just started shooting it a few months ago.

I'll take it to the woods this year for the first time.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 7, 2015)

My '66 Kodiak has been strung up since I got it a few months ago. Stringing and unstringing seems to be where a lot of bows get their twists. Plus, if it made it this far, just being strung up shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Apr 8, 2015)

I leave mine strung.


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I take mine down if not shooting for a week or more.


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 8, 2015)

Guess every bow is a bit different but I never unstring my recurves.  My last black widow has stayed strung for going on 19 years.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 8, 2015)

I unstring mine; however, I think it's pretty well proven leaving one strung does no harm, providing you have a secure, out of the way location to hang it. Don't prop it up against the wall, in a corner.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 9, 2015)

I never unstring any of em.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 9, 2015)

*Strung*

I.leave.my.shooters.strung.constantly...More.bows.are.runed.by.stringing.than.any.other.reason.

It.wont.hurt.them...Now.a.solid.wood.bow...Different.story.

Sorry.for.all.of.the.periods....My.spacebar.died.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 16, 2015)

If I'm going to be target shooting in my yard off and on throughout the weekend I'll leave it strung. So two or three days at a time is as much as I leave mine strung.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 22, 2015)

I never unstring mine unless I'm traveling with it, and that's mainly because it fits in the toolbox of my truck better, and I don't have to worry about heat as much


----------



## gurn (Apr 26, 2015)

When I bought my Bear 59 Kodiak it came with these instructions. Dont know whats right or wrong but anyhow this is what Bear says.

"Your bow may be left strung for a week or so, but not longer periods, the string should be removed. Hang the bow vertically with the lower tip off the floor or placed across two pegs in a horizontal position."


----------



## GA native (May 13, 2015)

I unstring my bows after every practice session. I have a Pearson Colt, and a bamboo longhunter. Both of them are at least thirty years old. 

It takes less than 90 seconds to string/unstring a bow, so... why not? What's the argument for leaving them strung?

The general consensus, on the interwebz, is to leave it unstrung.


----------



## Bucky T (May 13, 2015)

I leave mine unstrung when not shooting.  Only time I leave the string on is when I'm on a hunting trip.


----------



## humdandy (May 13, 2015)

GA native said:


> I unstring my bows after every practice session. I have a Pearson Colt, and a bamboo longhunter. Both of them are at least thirty years old.
> 
> It takes less than 90 seconds to string/unstring a bow, so... why not? What's the argument for leaving them strung?
> 
> The general consensus, on the interwebz, is to leave it unstrung.



I think people leave it strung so as not to twist the limbs.


----------



## GA native (May 23, 2015)

humdandy said:


> I think people leave it strung so as not to twist the limbs.



I have been led to believe that limb twisting can be avoided by using a stringer.  Danged if I know... I just work here.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe it's "the law of averages" with stringing. The more times you string/unstring them it betters the odds of eventually twisting a limb, even with a stringer.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 5, 2015)

There just isn't a point in unstringing a glass or carbon bow.  If a bow loses poundage by being strung for a period of time, it was a piece of junk to begin with.


----------

